# Das Netzwerk entfernen mit Wifi Manager



## wer112 (18. Jul 2020)

Ich habe es endlich hinbekommen, dass meine App  mit dem Wlan verbinden kann. Dafür benutze ich diesen Code:


```
final WifiConfiguration config = new WifiConfiguration();
                    config.SSID = "\"test\"";
                    config.preSharedKey = "\"pass1234\"";
                    wmgr.setWifiEnabled(true);
                    int networkId = wmgr.addNetwork(config);
                    wmgr.enableNetwork(networkId, true);
```

Jetzt möchte ich, dass es sich auch wieder entfernen kann. So, als wenn man in den Wlan Einstellungen geht und das Netzwerk entfernt. Da man sich ja verbinden kann, kann man genau das gegenteil machen. Leider habe ich mehrere Sachen ausbrobiert. Ich wäre sehr froh, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, indem ihr mir den Code in den Antworten schreibt(So kutz wie da oben ungefähr) oder ein Link schreibt, was genau das es macht. Ich habe jetzt den Code drinnen, der nicht funktioniert:


```
WifiManager wmgr = (WifiManager)getApplicationContext().getSystemService(Context.WIFI_SERVICE);
        WifiConfiguration config = new WifiConfiguration();
        int networkId = wmgr.addNetwork(config);
        wmgr.disconnect();
        wmgr.enableNetwork(networkId, false);
        wmgr.setWifiEnabled(false);
```

Ich bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar. Bitte keine unnötigen kommentare...


----------



## thecain (18. Jul 2020)

Wieviele Threads willst du denn noch aufmachen? Dir wird doch jetzt schon in 2 Threads geholfen.


----------

